
An unwanted email from Pingpad CEO - iamdeedubs
https://twitter.com/jae_ventures/status/920347448664576000
======
WisNorCan
How many secrets are there about (mostly) men behaving terribly, but they are
hidden away because victims are worried how it would impact their reputation
or employability. New victims are being attacked at this very moment.

Feels like there is a need for a product that lets people share their stories
anonymously. The risk is that people will make things up to hurt others.

~~~
iamdeedubs
It's definitely a tricky space to navigate. If it were a private network you
may be able to discourage false accusations.

I've heard of 'whisper' networks which warn people of unscrupulous behavior
from colleges when they join new workplaces. It could be the realization of
that concept.

------
myth_drannon
I wonder if we are seeing "tinderization" of all online means of communication
or it's just creepy approaches existed since primordial times and we just have
the technology to record it(or is it that Russian PR teams started stirring up
the things between the genders instead of races... ) .

------
breakingcups
He seems to have posted a response claiming it wasn't him who sent the emails:
[https://blog.pingpad.net/what-
happened-5675fd00e744](https://blog.pingpad.net/what-happened-5675fd00e744)

------
valuearb
It’s disgusting she shared this publicly. Pleasureful is not an easy word to
spell, no one should be publicly shamed for misspelling it, even this little
twerp.

